# Schutzhund club in NC



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

I live in NC (fort bragg to be specific) and trying to find a good SchH club. There was one I was going to but after awhile I learned it was definitely not the place for me. I can not seem to find anything else in the area anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Where is Fort Bragg, exactly? My husband and I are preparing to move to NC for our station in Camp Lejeune, and I think we're going to end up in Jacksonville. I know there's a club only 20 minutes from there.


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

Have you guys tried the Fayetteville Schutzhund Club? 

Fayetteville Schutzhund Club

I don't know much about it, except that my pup's sire trains there and is in a bunch of the photos ...


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Who is your pups sire bluepaws? BTW Fort Bragg is in Fayetteville NC. The club I was going to was Fayetteville Schutzhund Club and the club just isn't personally for me.


----------



## Hundguy (Apr 30, 2003)

Working Dog or Show Dog?


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Ha! a guy I was looking for finally showed up lol Dennis it's a working dog well "it'll be" waiting for the pup to arrive ATM but definitely finding a place to train before the pup gets here.


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

Holmeshx2 said:


> Who is your pups sire bluepaws? BTW Fort Bragg is in Fayetteville NC. The club I was going to was Fayetteville Schutzhund Club and the club just isn't personally for me.


Brix, handled/owned by Floyd Wilson. 

How far are you willing to travel, to train and practice? 

Xeph - there's a training club in Jacksonville ... 

Jacksonville Schutzhund Club


----------

